# Survey is closed winner on last page.



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all I am starting a business doing in-ground sprinklers and landscaping and need some help, I am doing a survey and still need to get some more filled out if you can help please email me at and I will send you a survey and you can email it back. all information is kept confidential you will not be contacted unless you want to be or you win the gift card I am giving away. I am giving away a $25 dolor GC to 1 person that gives me their name and contact info IE email address is enough. I can donate the money to a charity instead of the GC. you do not have to answer any question you do not want to..

I thank you,
Bill


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bill,

Just to clarify, I am assuming the survey is focused towards people who live in a house? Do people living in an apartment qualify?

BTW, you can also donate to BCA if you want 

Let me know if apartment people can fill out the survey. If so, I would gladly fill one out for you. 
I wish you all the success in your new business.


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

I am welcoming anyone to fill out a survey it pertains to home owners but if you are planing to buy or have bought you can answer the question based on experience or knowledge. you can always pretend you own a house.
anyways this in no way will dictate what I will do with my business to is simply a guide and for info for my course. 
just click on the email link in the first post and I will send you a survey to fill out I need a few more before the weekend.
Thank you,
Bill


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

sure why not sent an email


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

gee this doesn't smell at all fishy to me, good place for it a fish forum


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Long long term member on Canreef, recommended to come here by a BCA'er who keeps a reef tank. Dont wanna participate darb, dont...


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

this is the Aqua Lounge where we can talk about something else is it not??? I am sorry if anyone thinks I am intruding on here.

I have a 115 g reef in my basement and I have been in and out of this forum over the last year signed up in July because I was looking for some thing for a newbie in Kamloops. I am mainly no Canreef as they are more focused on salt water system. I have had tank my whole life I was doing nano tank when everyone was telling me I could not do it.. We have lived in alot of small towns and we had to build our own tanks from scratch.. I have been in and out of salt water tanks for over 20 years, money and life some times pushes me out of the hobby but I always come back... If anyone wishes to fill out a survey they can email me 

by the way asked permission to post his from a moderator and the owner..

Bill


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

bvlester said:


> by the way asked permission to post his from a moderator and the owner..


yes i did ok this.

I do not know this user personally so i cannot guarantee what the information collected for is used for but it seemed harmless. And he did ask ahead of time if it was ok. Also our mod verified that he is a long term member of another aquarium forum (so not just a random person)


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Long long term member on Canreef, recommended to come here by a BCA'er who keeps a reef tank. Dont wanna participate darb, dont...


Thank you for stepping in, I don't take offense to much these days. People have the right to an opinion and I respect that as long as they respect my opinion also..

Bill


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> yes i did ok this.
> 
> I do not know this user personally so i cannot guarantee what the information collected for is used for but it seemed harmless. And he did ask ahead of time if it was ok. Also our mod verified that he is a long term member of another aquarium forum (so not just a random person)


thank you also, here is a bit about me:
I am starting a business and I am enrolled in the community futures program and the survey is part of the program requirements. I can not get out of doing this and no one has to answer any of the questions they do not want to. edited the first post to indicate this I can ask for this forum to be close if you wish. one other thing I would like to add My company is register and incorporated in BC and I report to the government. all that will happen with these surveys is I will tally the results and they will sit in a box for the next 7 years...

the other thing I wanted a wide variety of people to fill in the survey what better place than a fish forum... people of all walks of live and all age groups and levels of incomes. I do not want anyone that is under 18 to fill it out but students and painters, welders and home caregivers are all welcome. It makes no sense to target one group of people. lets say people getting a new home built, they maybe more likely to put one in but that market is so small it is not worth it. A person has to have many avenues of income in today's economy, you do want a target group and this sort of survey help to determine that group. In the end the business owner makes that decision. I am going to offer our seniors, vets and disabled discounts, if they fall into more than one discount they will get an extra discount; some thing on one else does I believe. I want to honor our for fathers and the people that fought for this country. Not drive them into the ground and take more money from them than a person that is still working and able bodied they deserve better than that.

Thank you,
Bill


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is sad that our world has lost faith in each other and has to be cautious of ill intents. It always take risk to place our trust in a stranger.

I think I'll take the risk if this could potentially help someone trying to get established.


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

gklaw said:


> It is sad that our world has lost faith in each other and has to be cautious of ill intents. It always take risk to place our trust in a stranger.
> 
> I think I'll take the risk if this could potentially help someone trying to get established.


thank you and it is sent to you..

Bill


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed you me email, good luck with your survey


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bill,

as I wrote to you, you probably know there are countless scammers and the likes on the next and my response was intended as a warning for the more trusting members of the forum. At a distance your call for people to submit information was somewhat suspicious.

But with an endorsement from Canreef, I suppose that I can trust you to some degree .... 

You can PM me a copy of your survey and I will complete it for you. I have owned a single detached home, not currently (probably ever in Vancouver  ) though, but it was in neither of our markets and BTW also have a background in landscape ans sprinklers to some degree.

Cheers.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

you may also get a better response if you post the form here also.


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

hi everyone


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi i would like to say thank you to all that have helped me in my survey.

I will post the winner of the GC latter..

Bill


----------



## luckylux99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bill you have a good heart all the best to you in your busness


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I can also publicly state on here that I've "known" the OP from Canreef for a while now and he has a solid rep on that other fish forum.

I have also completed the survey and, while usually wary of internet scammers, I did not hesitate to send back the completed form.

Bill, good luck with this venture. I'm glad to see someone who thinks about the less fortunate in our communities when setting up a business plan.

Just my $.02.

Anthony


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never met this fellow online or in real life, but I do have to say that he and his wife are two of the most generous people on our local Freecycle list. I've not gotten anything from them but a couple of people I know have and they tell me it's a good experience! Barely a week goes by when I don't see them offering up something great, and they've been doing it for a long, long time too. That says lots to me about him being pretty stable and kind. And real lol. Welcome to the forum, it'll be nice to have you about!


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

Well thank you to all that have pleasant things to say about me and my family. I would also like to say thank you for filling out survey. winner to be announced as soon as I am finished tallying the results. Work comes first then the fun stuff.

Bill


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Bill,
> 
> Just to clarify, I am assuming the survey is focused towards people who live in a house? Do people living in an apartment qualify?
> 
> ...


i think other people then BCA need the money bro


----------



## bvlester (Jul 19, 2010)

The winner of the $25 GC is Simon Kathrein he lives in Vernon.

Thank you to all the helped me out.
Bill


----------

